# Butterball frozen turkey burgers



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2003)

Damn these things are good.  I'm eating two right now.  Anyone else eat these?  They make a delicious mid-morning snack.  Sure, they are a _tad_ high in calories, but comparable to a protein bar.  15 minutes on the Foreman grill and they are good to go!

*1 burger:*
170 calories
21g protein
9g fat
2.5g sat fat
0 carbs


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

The foreman grill gets rid of some of the fat too!  Cool.  Where did you get those?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2003)

I think most grocery stores sell them in the frozen food or meat section.  Shaw's recently had the boxes buy one get one free.  We buy ours at BJ's or Sam's in the family size.  

Yeah, the little fat catcher under the Foreman grill gets filled pretty good when we make these.


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 10, 2003)

IAB, this is right up there with
the discovery of the detour bars.
I have the Foreman grill,
all I need now is the frozen burgers to cook 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> IAB, this is right up there with
> the discovery of the detour bars.
> I have the Foreman grill,
> all I need now is the frozen burgers to cook




 

You won't be disappointed.  I cook mine the night before and throw them in the fridge.  I take them to work the next day and heat them for 90 seconds in the microwave.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 10, 2003)

Sodium?


----------



## DFINEST (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> You won't be disappointed.  I cook mine the night before and throw them in the fridge.  I take them to work the next day and heat them for 90 seconds in the microwave.



EXACTLY what I was thinking  
Followed by some fresh fruit for dessert  

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Sodium?



Probably a shitload.  I don't have the package in front of me.


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

Oh -I'll have to look for these.  You know I've been avoiding the buffalo I have in the freezer because I feel that it is too high in fat but forgot the foreman will get rid of some of that.......
Guess I'm having a buffalo burger tomorrow!!! YUMMY


----------



## Leslie (Jun 10, 2003)

CourtQueen
Buffallo is one on the leanest meast you can get at 1.5g fat, 90 calories for 3 ounces ... 

Enjoy yuor Buffalo burger


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

I keep trying to find buffalo meat.  I want to try some.  

I heard its yummy!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

You know, the buffalo you get in the stores is NOT that lean!!  It is that ground thing...KWIM
Jodi, I'm sure that a local meat market would have it.  It is a bit pricey but not any more so then the lean turkey or turykey breasts.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 10, 2003)

Me too Jodi

I want to try Buffalo, Ostrich and Deer ( I know its sad, but I heard it it real tasty )

Oh, I thought you were spekaing of a buffalo steak


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

Love venison and duck and RED MEAT......
(Have I scared off the vegetarians yet??)


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

Never had Ostrich but Deer meat is


----------



## Leslie (Jun 10, 2003)

Ok, coming from a girl who eats flax from a spoon, and thinks its good....Maybe I wont try it after all


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## Tboy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Never had Ostrich but Deer meat is





 Deer is not  It does need to be cooked with some creole love to make it taste good.  

If not It could taste gamey, which is the main reason most people don't like it.  

I make Deer jerkey, and dat's good.


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

Oh, I bet Deer jerkey is good!  Will you send me some!
Damn turkey jerky is expensive as heck....


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 10, 2003)

Hey Jodi can I have jerky?  

Sorry - its eating time and I cant think of anything else but food (as usual  )


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

None of that cap'n crunch jerky!!!  Oh wait, that was queenbee


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 10, 2003)

ok. I ate.  ...

still want jerky though. beef? turkey?

Cap'n crunch jerky - CQueen whatcha talking about?


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 10, 2003)

Oh, it is just funny how creative people will get when they want to cheat.......
just a joke Julie
Turkey jerky is pretty good every now and then unless your watching the sodium


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 10, 2003)

Costco sells these: Wampler Foods All White Meat Turkey Burgers
Calories: 130
Fat: 3 grams
Sodium: 320 mg
Protein: 24 grams
Carbs: 1

They come in packs of 16 in the freezer aisle.
Also, both ostrich and buffalo burgers are yummy.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 10, 2003)

Wow, I'd feel a little off eating ostrich - they import that stuff or are there ostrich farms around in the states?


----------



## cheesegrater (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Oh -I'll have to look for these.  You know I've been avoiding the buffalo I have in the freezer because I feel that it is too high in fat but forgot the foreman will get rid of some of that.......
> Guess I'm having a buffalo burger tomorrow!!! YUMMY



isn't buffalo one of the lower fatty meats?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 10, 2003)

Probably depends where they pull it from I'd think. TONS of stuff cooks off on the Foreman grill though, definitely.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Sodium?



Sorry to bring this thread back ON track  , but there are 290mg sodium (12% RDA) per burger.  I checked it last night.


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 11, 2003)

Bought some last night.....good deal.


----------



## Mudge (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Sorry to bring this thread back ON track  , but there are 290mg sodium (12% RDA) per burger.  I checked it last night.



Thats actually pretty good I think. Some of the turkey burgers I had previously were 20% each (I believe), the chicken breasts 33g protein are 10% each.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Thats actually pretty good I think. Some of the turkey burgers I had previously were 20% each (I believe), the chicken breasts 33g protein are 10% each.



Yeah, I figure if the two burgers give me 25% of my RDA of sodium, that's not bad because everything else I eat is fresh.  Besides, as with the fat, I am sure the Foreman grill drips out some of the sodium.


----------

